# Help???



## B_egger (Oct 11, 2008)

I am direct support for a paralyzed man, he has problems speaking and has very limited movement. Trying to find a way to get the dog to respond to him considering these obstacles. The dog is a purebred GS. Was a show dog until size made him unable to compete. Not a trained service dog but hoping to get him obedient enough to help Rob (consumer).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There are several possibilities. If he can whistle or blow a whistle you can train whistle commands (different number and length of whistles for different behaviors.) You could get some sort of electronic device which makes different sounds depending what button you push and teach the dog to respond to the sounds. You could teach the dog to "read" flash cards (yes, it's been done- there is even a book available on it.)
If he has limited speech you can work with what he can vocalize and choose vocal cues that he can give. It doesn't even have to be a word, as long as the sound is distinct enough for the dog to pair it with the behavior you want.


----------



## B_egger (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks. anymore ideas are greatly appreciated!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Why don't you try contacting the local service dog training facitlies? They would probably have ideas on how to get your Shep started.This can be a great breed for what you want to accomplish. I foster for Fidelco, which raises guide dogs. This isn't what you're looking for but I bet any facility near you would be of help. They are many trainers out there for therapy dogs now as well. They can give you ideas on how to start training for this situation!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

From what you had posted it sounds like you or another support person is with Rob to see to his needs and this is not what the dog's purpose would be. Am I correct in thinking that you and Rob want the dog to be a loyal well behaved pet which in fact would be more of a trained companion dog with possibly one or two helpful skills rather than a Service Dog.

What type of movement does Rob have? I have trained a dog to respond to nothing more than finger movements for a few basic commands.


----------



## B_egger (Oct 11, 2008)

Rob has 24/7 care, Devil (the dog) is supposed to be Rob's companion but Devil isn't accustomed to Rob an his special needs. Rob has very very limited movement. He can move his legs and fingers but broad movements...not very refined at all.


----------

